# Attention Cali Residents!! Caregiver Question...



## Frank White (Mar 8, 2009)

How is somebody designated an official "Caregiver"?  

What functions does a caregiver perform other than growing marijuana for somebody who has a script but either doesnt want to or doesnt know how to?  

What requirements must you meet to be qualified as a caregiver?  No felonies?  No drug convictions?  Nursing degree?  Botany degree?  

Are you the subject of consentual searches on a regular basis by your local law enforcement?  Do you have to be "registered" per se?  Or do you simply have to have somebody with a MMJ Card vouch for you or verify that you are their caregiver?  How are matters such as these tracked and verified?

Can you make a decent, honest living being a caregiver for a few people?  If not, can you at least supplement your income legally by being a caregiver part time?

Are there different cards/licenses for caregivers and actual patients?  Or is it like, each card allowes for x amount of plants to be grown, whether by the patient or by the caregiver?  Once you have the card, whether youre a patient or a caregiver, is any additional licensing required?

ALSO...

Who supplies the various dispensaries throughout the state?  A collective of caregivers with extra weed to spare?  Do the dispensaries supply themselves?  How does one go about legally supplying a dispensary?  Are the various THC infused foods subject to FDA approval?

Answers to any or all of the above questions would be humbly, greatly appreciated!  Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## ishnish (Mar 8, 2009)

ask a lawyer...?
or dispensary?
research more?


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 8, 2009)

Frank White said:
			
		

> How is somebody designated an official "Caregiver"?
> 
> What functions does a caregiver perform other than growing marijuana for somebody who has a script but either doesnt want to or doesnt know how to?
> 
> What requirements must you meet to be qualified as a caregiver? No felonies? No drug convictions? Nursing degree? Botany degree?


 
A legal MMJ caregiver must perform multiple duties to the person they are the "caregiver" for, Growing and supplying MMJ is the least of them.
IE. taking them to the store everytime they need to go. Cleaning thier home, bathing the person. Assisting in preperation of meals for the person.
All in all, you must be play a major role in that persons life to be a "legal" MMJ caregiver.



			
				Frank White said:
			
		

> Are you the subject of consentual searches on a regular basis by your local law enforcement? Do you have to be "registered" per se? Or do you simply have to have somebody with a MMJ Card vouch for you or verify that you are their caregiver? How are matters such as these tracked and verified?


 
When the person you are planning on being a caregiver for goes to thier doctor to get thier Recomendation, they have to desigante you as thier caregiver and the doctor will also give you paperwork. You must have written proff that you are the indivisduals caregiver. There is a State registration program available, but it is voulunteer only, not required.
I have not heard of any "consunsual searches being performed by local LEO. BUT, if you are in a smaller town with draconian police, and you inform them of what you are doing, who's to say what they will do.
If you have an encounter with LEO, your paperwork is a start at verification. By now, Most police forces know what doctors are doing the recommending, if you catch my drift. If push comes to shove, they have to call your "patient" verify that you are the one designated as the "caregiver".



			
				Frank White said:
			
		

> Can you make a decent, honest living being a caregiver for a few people? If not, can you at least supplement your income legally by being a caregiver part time?


You must be in the construction or Real Estate business.
Simple Anwser, yes, you can. Real answer, Good Luck. It aint as easy as planting a few seeds and watching the money grow.



			
				Frank White said:
			
		

> Are there different cards/licenses for caregivers and actual patients? Or is it like, each card allowes for x amount of plants to be grown, whether by the patient or by the caregiver? Once you have the card, whether youre a patient or a caregiver, is any additional licensing required?


 Your caregiver card and the card your "patient" has are virtually the same. You are BOTH on the same "recommendation". SO, you are only allowed to grow what the actual "patient" is allowed.

ALSO...



			
				Frank White said:
			
		

> Who supplies the various dispensaries throughout the state? A collective of caregivers with extra weed to spare? Do the dispensaries supply themselves? How does one go about legally supplying a dispensary? Are the various THC infused foods subject to FDA approval?


 First off, FDA, means Federal, and if they are involved you are thru. 
You must grow enough to supply your patient first, then any extra can be taken to a dispensary. I think you should walk forst before you try to run my friend.

Answers to any or all of the above questions would be humbly, greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance for your help![/quote]


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 8, 2009)

1Wow...my first double post, I knew I shouldn't post before I toked!


----------



## IRISH (Mar 8, 2009)

all great questions...bb...

EDIT>>> wow NCH. i was just going to suggest FW ask you or f'ng. posted up, and BAM, there you were. way to be on top of it bro...bb...


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 8, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> all great questions...bb...
> 
> EDIT>>> wow NCH. i was just going to suggest FW ask you or f'ng. posted up, and BAM, there you were. way to be on top of it bro...bb...


 

Your just happy you have running water! Thanks BB!


----------



## IRISH (Mar 8, 2009)

^ heard that!:hubba: . i can now, Grow. ...bb...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Mar 8, 2009)

Jerk,

Beat me to it.

Let me add something:

Don't Do It!

...I swear man, it's like '49 all over again, Green gold rush in the golden state...


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 8, 2009)

I know it Effen, I know it man.

It will get worse before it gets better.

But we a leg up man, Cali born and raised!


----------



## tcbud (Mar 8, 2009)

My county experienced both gold rushes, 1849 and 2008.  Last summer we were inundated with proverbial "caregivers" growing suposed 25,000 plus or minus plants.  All in a part of the county that has zero police force.  The board of supervisors are working out a new ordinance now about "caregivers" and amount to be grown.  It will be interesting to see how this all turns out.

and here is an aspect that is really a bummer about suposed "caregivers" (from the local paper)

The county issued more well permits than ever this spring, and ***** said people are living in trailers and sheds with no septic systems next to creeks that people downstream are drawing water from. He's also seen piles of garbage and pit bull dogs either chained up or running loose. He noted that the county does not have the resources to deal with the violations. 

Where are the Serria Clubber's when needed?


----------



## IRISH (Mar 8, 2009)

we talk'in squatters there tc?...bb...


----------



## Hick (Mar 9, 2009)

> Where are the Serria Clubber's when needed?


:rofl:...:aok:


----------



## tcbud (Mar 9, 2009)

BB,
there is an area of my county that has no electricity and is a undeveloped subdivision (most of this county is owned by the Gov. and Southern Pacific).  This subdivision takes up most of a mountain.  There are owners of said property, I think ten or twenty acre plots.  Never really developed, the promise of electricity was enough for a few to build, but not many are living there (maybe ten people and that pushes it, the promise is over fourty years old, still no electricty there).  Most towns in my county are less than 300 in size.  And this place is like a hundred miles from nowhere, or feels like it when driving the road.  From what I understood there were many who did not own property and were "squating".  Since many budget cuts there are NO police in that area.  And the locals who do live there or near there were very very very upset over the huge population explosion (there is one small store near there that must have done a record year).  All areas of my county have been affected by last years ordinance that allowed 12 mature plants and 3 pounds in possession.  There was one outfit that put up a fence and I swear they had over 50 plants near enough to a main road  that you could see them over the fence.  For some reason the fence is down now.  This comming season....the board of supervisors is still arguing about how many plants.  According to their study, high school kids can get all the reefer they want, and they are blaming the med growers.  High school kids have ALWAYS been able to get pot if they had the money, prolly at higher prices than now.  As it stands we are back to State guidelines.  And a lot more standing room only Supervisor meetings.  "Caregiver" is one of the main topics.  And also "Legal Resident".  I am staying in state guidlines so far.


----------



## Frank White (Mar 10, 2009)

NorCalHal, thanks so much for taking the time to answer my questions!


----------

